# Looking for road bike



## rcs72 (Oct 6, 2011)

Haven't rode in 20+ years. Back then I rode a Trek w/Campy. I'm 6'2", 250#, and am looking to get back into riding. Hoping to start out with 15-20 mile rides & working back up to longer rides. I want to take advantage of the 2011 closeouts. I've ridden the Defy Advanced 3 w/triple. I have also looked at the Cannondale Synapse 4 that was $200 more. I would like to stay in the $1500-$2000 range. Should I look at aluminum too? Any recomendations? Most dealers in my area carry Specialized, Cannondale, & Giant. Really not sure what models to look at. Also, is Sram Rival better than 105? Should I try to get Ultegra?


----------



## acetylcholine (Sep 11, 2011)

Ive also been riding some test bikes to see what's up. I hopped on a Giant TCR, 50cm, too small, just to see what the frame was like, but it was hard to get past the fact that it was tiny.

Rode a trek madone 5.2 to investigate the madone frame, loved it, fit me great, but $3300 :O and they didnt have any 3.1s in my size to try, but they fall into that price range with 105s i believe.

My LBS just had their ZOMG Labor Day sale and are still pretty cleaned out of road bikes, so i didnt get a chance to ride the Synapse that i had originally wanted. I think the Synapse 5 Carbon was $1999 new, and the 6 with SRAM Apex was a tad less expensive.

I actually ended up walking out with a Cannondale SuperSix with 105s, $1999 new, for around $1700 b/c it was a 2011 model. I love the sucker, but the seat is WAY wrong for me. 

I'd say shop around right now, b/c a bunch of shops should still have their 2011 bikes, and some should be pretty good deals.


----------



## rcs72 (Oct 6, 2011)

The Defy Advanced 3 I got quoted $1700 & the Cannondale Synapse 4 was $1999. Still want to ride an aluminum next.


----------



## acetylcholine (Sep 11, 2011)

Oh yea, i rode a trek 2.1, the bike that i kinda sorta thought i might end up with, back to back with the carbon bikes. Carbon does reduce road noise more than i thought it would. Ride them the same day if u can, see if you can tell the difference. If not, then you're decision gets a lot easier


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I have a Defy Advanced. I find it an extremely comfortable bike suited for long distances as well as racing. It's an all purpose bike. If it's possible for you I'd suggest you try to get the CF bike rather than the AL one. Aluminum will ride significantly more harsh. You'll love the CF.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Since you've pretty much narrowed down the type of drop bar road bike you're interested in and know your price range, my advice is to ride some similar models and whittle your choices from there. Since you mentioned Specialized, I'd recommend the Secteur (alu) and Roubaix (CF), which share the same geometry. 

Re: you questions on components, all mentioned are more than adequate. Which is 'better' between SRAM and Shimano is highly subjective and shifting methods differ, so ride both and decide for yourself which you prefer. 

FWIW, since geometry dictates how a bike fits, handles and (to some extent) rides, I place a priority on the frameset. Components and wheels attach to a frame and (to varying degrees) are wearable items, but the frameset is the keeper, at least IME.

Lastly, with some shopping around, you can get a very nice bike for around the $2k mark, so I suggest sticking close to your price range, and there's really no need to go higher than 105, Rival or Apex. Even Shimano's Tiagra (9 speed in 2011) is sufficient for most recreational riders. The downside is it (and Apex) aren't often offered on CF bikes which (all else being equal and IME), do tend to quell road buzz a little better than aluminum.


----------



## rcs72 (Oct 6, 2011)

Test rode Madone 5.2 H2 and I felt a little stretched out on. Tried CAAD 10 but frame was a 60 and too big but rode nice. I'm going to try the Madone 5.2 H3 and a Roubaix this Sat. Still would like to try a CAAD 10 in the right size and also want to try the Synapse 4.


----------



## teflondog (Aug 23, 2011)

I bought a CAAD but if I could do it all over again, I would probably get the Synapse. I found the Synapse to have a more upright position for me, which I'd want for centuries. I have a bike with 105 and a bike with Ultegra. I personally can't tell the difference in shifting between the two groups so I'd go for 105 if cost is a factor. But I do seem to get more nods from other cyclists when I'm riding my Ultegra bike. Hmmmmm...


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

rcs72 said:


> Test rode Madone 5.2 H2 and I felt a little stretched out on. Tried CAAD 10 but frame was a 60 and too big but rode nice. I'm going to try the Madone 5.2 H3 and a Roubaix this Sat. Still would like to try a CAAD 10 in the right size and also want to try the Synapse 4.


I don't think the Madone was too big for you, but was the wrong geometry. You've been out of the cycling scene for a while, which means your body isn't as flexible as it used to be. Based on the information you've given, I'd recommend looking at (of the brands you've selected) Synapse (alloy or carbon) over the CAAD, and the Specialized Roubaix or Secteur, and maybe the Trek 4 series (although these won't be as comfy for you). 
Taller head tubes will be a better fit for you for now, and you can always flip the stem downward as time goes on if you want a sportier position.
EDIT: I just went to Trek's site, and noticed they have a better fit for you in the H3 line. Keep in mind that a bigger drop from your saddle to bars does make you more aerodynamic, but if you're uncomfortable, you'll be slower than if you were in a slightly more upright position and comfortable.


----------



## rcs72 (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm suppose to try the H3 line sat. The one that I said was too bi was the CAAD 10. The Madone 5.2 H2 was like you said (out of shape & not use to riding). I'll try the madone in the H2 & H3 line back to back on Sat.


----------



## swflpt (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm a rather large guy 6'5 265 and I've been looking at the CAAD 10. Seems to be pretty nice.


----------



## jpaschal01 (Jul 20, 2011)

For those looking for the relaxed geometry bike, I really love my Felt Z series. I would recommend checking them out if you have a Felt dealer nearby.


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

jpaschal01 said:


> For those looking for the relaxed geometry bike, I really love my Felt Z series. I would recommend checking them out if you have a Felt dealer nearby.


Definitely recommend trying the Felt Z series, if there is a dealer near you.

Felt makes great bikes, and the Z series is but one of three lines of road bikes they make.

I'm 48 and just got back into riding about 4 years ago after, like you, about 20 years out of the saddle. I ended up getting a Felt F series, which is the more aggressive of their three lines, but I'm running a pretty tall stack under the stem, so that way I can happily lie to myself about my level of fitness. 

My wife has a Z series and loves it. I've ridden it when road testing it after working on it, and it is definitely a fast, sweet ride.

And with Felt, you get Superdave. He is their Road Brand Manager, and is active on the Felt Forum here on RBR.

And if all else fails, I believe there is currently a vintage Trek on eBay with all Campy as we speak!


----------



## Andrew L (Apr 20, 2011)

Just to throw another option out there check out the Scott CR1, I've been very happy with mine.


----------



## rcs72 (Oct 6, 2011)

Just demo'd the madone H2 & H3. The H3 was more comfortable but the H2 seemed to ride better. Now I'm really confused. I will try the synapse tomorrow hopefully. The closest Felt dealer dosen't have any 2011's left. He doesn't even have the 2012's in yet. Pretty sure I need to stick with a 2011 model to save $


----------



## rcs72 (Oct 6, 2011)

Rode the Synapse 4 & Roubaix Comp today. Both are basically the same price. The Synapse has the sraam rival & the Roubaix has 105. Both were comfortable. Can't decide between the 2. Any opinions on which one is better bang for the buck?


----------



## garryc (Sep 27, 2011)

*Get something comfortable*



rcs72 said:


> Haven't rode in 20+ years. Back then I rode a Trek w/Campy. I'm 6'2", 250#, and am looking to get back into riding. Hoping to start out with 15-20 mile rides & working back up to longer rides. I want to take advantage of the 2011 closeouts. I've ridden the Defy Advanced 3 w/triple. I have also looked at the Cannondale Synapse 4 that was $200 more. I would like to stay in the $1500-$2000 range. Should I look at aluminum too? Any recomendations? Most dealers in my area carry Specialized, Cannondale, & Giant. Really not sure what models to look at. Also, is Sram Rival better than 105? Should I try to get Ultegra?


If you're not racing, get something with a comfortable ride (like a Synapse rather than a SuperSix). You'll enjoy riding and thus ride more often. Better to go with a CF and 105 as a minimum.


----------



## jpaschal01 (Jul 20, 2011)

I've never ridden a SRAM equipped bike, but I understand the shifting is a bit different than the Shimano set up. Did you prefer one over the other. I like the 105 on my bike.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

jpaschal01 said:


> I've never ridden a SRAM equipped bike, but I understand the shifting is a bit different than the Shimano set up. Did you prefer one over the other. I like the 105 on my bike.


I went from Shimano to Sram. you get used to it and then prefer it.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

rcs72 said:


> Rode the Synapse 4 & Roubaix Comp today. Both are basically the same price. The Synapse has the sraam rival & the Roubaix has 105. Both were comfortable. Can't decide between the 2. Any opinions on which one is better bang for the buck?


Making a couple of assumptions here...
- both bikes fit, ride and handle equally well
- gearing is well matched to your fitness/ terrain
- you have no preferences between 105 and Rival

... I think Shimano's 105 crankset betters the FSA Gossamer on the C'dale. Shimano's Hollowtech's have built a rep for quality/ reliability. OTOH IMO/E BB30 systems have shown no performance advantages and some designs have been problematic.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

NJBiker72 said:


> I went from Shimano to Sram. you get used to it and then prefer it.


In your opinion, maybe. That doesn't mean everyone will feel the same.


----------



## rcs72 (Oct 6, 2011)

Right now I'm leaning towards the Sram. Which one has a better wheel set? Mavic ​Aksium or Fulcrum Racing 6?


----------



## Andrew L (Apr 20, 2011)

Fulcrum racing 6 in my opinion


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

rcs72 said:


> Right now I'm leaning towards the Sram. Which one has a better wheel set? Mavic ​Aksium or Fulcrum Racing 6?


I suggest against making your decision based on the differences between these wheelsets. For one, it's not enough to matter, but more importantly, wheelsets are one of the first things cyclists upgrade on their bikes. 

That said, IMO base your decision on fit/ feel, ride and handling so... frameset first, group second.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

PJ352 said:


> In your opinion, maybe. That doesn't mean everyone will feel the same.


True. It is a personal preference but I honestly have not heard of anyone switching back. For me it has been only 2 months of very sporadic riding (weather, work, kids, sick, etc.) and I still will make the occasional wrong shift. But easy enough to correct quickly. 

Also I find it much faster if I am not being stupid.


----------



## snajper69 (Jun 22, 2011)

PJ352 said:


> Since you've pretty much narrowed down the type of drop bar road bike you're interested in and know your price range, my advice is to ride some similar models and whittle your choices from there. Since you mentioned Specialized, I'd recommend the Secteur (alu) and Roubaix (CF), which share the same geometry.
> 
> Re: you questions on components, all mentioned are more than adequate. Which is 'better' between SRAM and Shimano is highly subjective and shifting methods differ, so ride both and decide for yourself which you prefer.
> 
> ...


Yes byt most new bikes for 2012 come out with 10 speed only, so going down to 9 speed will pose a problem with maintaince down the road. My local store had to stuck up on 9 speed parts already as they will become harder and harder to obtain.


----------



## snajper69 (Jun 22, 2011)

Andrew L said:


> Fulcrum racing 6 in my opinion


I have Aksium and I think they are solid wheels I ride at 250lbs and put over 1000 on them with n o issues.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

snajper69 said:


> Yes byt most new bikes for 2012 come out with 10 speed only, so going down to 9 speed will pose a problem with maintaince down the road. My local store had to stuck up on 9 speed parts already as they will become harder and harder to obtain.


If history is any indication, you and your LBS are jumping the gun on 9 speed part obsolescence. By the time that becomes a real issue, most running it will either upgrade to 10, be looking at (or already own) their next bike. 

Also, the wearable parts that would matter are basically shifters, cassettes and chains, because 10 speed cranksets and derailleurs will work with 9 speed (as will 8 or lower, depending). And as long as Shimano 2300 and Sora, along with MicroShift shifters and SRAM cassettes/ chains (among others) are offered in 9 speed, those parts can serve as replacements for the originals to anyone wishing to stay with it.

All things considered, depending on a buyers price range, intended purposes, fitness and terrain, I'd have no reservations about recommending a 9 (or even 8) speed bike.

As always, YMMV.


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

Although we all can give you great input and advice, the best thing to do, is try each bike fitted to your specs out first. Ride it for a mile or so and try to decide from that. As stated, worry more about the groupset vice wheels, as they are usually the first and easiest to upgrade. I always state, try to get the best bike with best groupset you can afford first, as it usually costs alot more to upgrade parts later.


----------



## Digger51 (May 12, 2006)

I am biased against Specialized and Canondale. I also think Trek has gotten away from their roots of top quality. Take a good look at the Felt and Bianchi. Scott makes a really nice bike as well. Giant's are good bikes but I think there are better bikes than the Defy. Realistically, when you ride you will see a ton of Specialized, Trek and Canondales out of the road. They have the big marketing machine and alot of LBS carry these brands. Having said that, if you buy a Roubaix or Madone ro CAAD/Synapse you will get a good bike and the manufacturer will stand behind it. IMHO Felt, Binachi and Scott give you more for the money.


----------



## Sharkvictim (Oct 19, 2011)

*2011 Trek 5.2 Madone VS 2011 Wilier Izoard XP*

These are the two mfgs I fell in love with. I am getting ready to make a big decision here on Sat and I can't make my mind up on the two bikes. The Wilier Izoard has Ultegra & FSA components. The Trek 5.2 Madone has all Ultegra so its a pretty close match up on the two bikes. May I have your input on the two MACHINES peps????????

Out,
Sharkvictim


----------



## mi77915 (Oct 17, 2011)

I bought a Giant OCR-2 (4) years ago and couldn't be happier!!

Tom


----------



## Sharkvictim (Oct 19, 2011)

Thank you but no thank you. I am going Wilier or Trek..


----------



## Andrew L (Apr 20, 2011)

Trek isn't even in the same ballpark as Wilier...


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Andrew L said:


> Trek isn't even in the same ballpark as Wilier...


That sounds a little snobbish. Not a huge trek fan but they make great bikes. Just not the snobbish factor of an Italian brand.


----------



## Sharkvictim (Oct 19, 2011)

You are not kidding!!!


----------



## Andrew L (Apr 20, 2011)

Not snobbish, just distinguished...I don't ride a Wilier but its like comparing a Mustang to a Ferrari. Both are fast but the the Ferrari is much sexier...IMHO


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Andrew L said:


> Not snobbish, just distinguished...I don't ride a Wilier but its like comparing a Mustang to a Ferrari. Both are fast but the the Ferrari is much sexier...IMHO


I don't disagree but you pay a lot for that sexiness. 

Bottom line is the Italian brands seem to go for a premium over a similar major brand bike.


----------



## Sharkvictim (Oct 19, 2011)

It's worth every penny trust me!! I got this bad boy on sale @ Chainwheel Drive for $2400.00 with tax yesterday. The two bikes I narrowed it down to was the Trek 5.2Madone or the Wilier Izoard XP. Just a FYI everybody in the mother has a TREK down here where I live in the Tampabay. I rode both bikes and made my choice with the Wilier.. I like the fact that the Wilier rides alot faster and climbs alot better than the Madone.


----------



## Sharkvictim (Oct 19, 2011)

My LBS sold Trek and Wilier. My vote for the Wilier, because I have one and I have always loved Italian road bikes.. Wilier is more unique because you don't see as many of them compared to Specialized or Trek.and could be considered more exotic than a domestic brand. The FSA components are more desireable than Bontrager. Just sayin you always see Treks, CAADS etc, etc.


----------



## Andrew L (Apr 20, 2011)

snajper69 said:


> I have Aksium and I think they are solid wheels I ride at 250lbs and put over 1000 on them with n o issues.


I didn't say anything bad about the Aksium wheels, he simply asked which wheels were better and having ridden both fairly extensively I prefer the Fulcrum 6. I haven't had any issues with the either though.


----------



## rcs72 (Oct 6, 2011)

Test rode the super six 3, synapse 5, and roubaix comp today (all 2011's). The roubaix rode great ,but felt too upright. The synapse ans super six felt about the same, except the synapse seemed a little smoother. Now I'm torn between the ss & synapse. For the short test ride I did the super six seemed to accelerate effortlessly but rode a little rougher. Does anyone that has a super six regret not getting the synapse or vice versa?


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

rcs72 said:


> Test rode the super six 3, synapse 5, and roubaix comp today (all 2011's). The roubaix rode great ,but felt too upright. The synapse ans super six felt about the same, except the synapse seemed a little smoother. Now I'm torn between the ss & synapse. For the short test ride I did the super six seemed to accelerate effortlessly but rode a little rougher. Does anyone that has a super six regret not getting the synapse or vice versa?


I test rode the super 6, roubaix, Cervelo Rs, the Madone and the Tarmac. Salesman didn't even want to put me on the Synapse after my thoughts on the Rs. He was right the Tarmac was perfect for me. 

I would suggest testing both the tarmac and Madone before deciding.


----------



## rcs72 (Oct 6, 2011)

I have test rode the Madone 5.2 which I liked, but can get a better deal on super six 3. Where I test rode the Roubaix they didn't want me to try a cannondale, they just kept pushing the Roubaix. Will not go back to that LBS.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

rcs72 said:


> I have test rode the Madone 5.2 which I liked, but can get a better deal on super six 3. Where I test rode the Roubaix they didn't want me to try a cannondale, they just kept pushing the Roubaix. Will not go back to that LBS.


That's a shame. First shop i went to had an attitude. I would never go back either. 

My point is that if you like the super 6, you tried the wrong Specialized.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

rcs72 said:


> Test rode the super six 3, synapse 5, and roubaix comp today (all 2011's). *The roubaix rode great ,but felt too upright. *The synapse ans super six felt about the same, except the synapse seemed a little smoother. Now I'm torn between the ss & synapse. For the short test ride I did the super six seemed to accelerate effortlessly but rode a little rougher. *Does anyone that has a super six regret not getting the synapse or vice versa?*


Re: the first bold statement, that's easily remedied with stem/ spacer adjustments, so IMO not a reason to discount that particular model. Of course, if you don't like the LBS, that obviously matters.

Re: the second bold statement, that's a question to pose in the C'dale forum.

I agree with NJBiker that if you like the Super Six you may have tested the wrong Specialized. Tarmac is one of its competitors. 

Lastly, you're looking at both relaxed (endurance) and race bikes. IMO it would be less confusing if you narrowed down which you preferred and focus on just those models.


----------



## rcs72 (Oct 6, 2011)

Yes, I need to narrow down the race\relaxed models. Yet the synapse felt more race like than the roubaix. The synapse and super six felt real close to me which made me 2nd guess wanting a relaxed model. I do have a long torso\arms and short legs. I'll see if another lbs has the tarmac.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

rcs72 said:


> Yes, I need to narrow down the race\relaxed models. Yet the synapse felt more race like than the roubaix. *The synapse and super six felt real close to me which made me 2nd guess wanting a relaxed model*. I do have a long torso\arms and short legs. I'll see if another lbs has the tarmac.


They aren't all that different, so I understand your confusion. It really comes down to slight differences in rider position and handling. 

IIRC, the Synapse has slightly more aggressive geo than the Roubaix, which you may prefer. Still, if at all possible, I suggest getting both the Roubaix and Tarmac set up correctly (for you) and riding them back to back. Doing so may help you 'see' the differences in position and handling because (I think) their geo differs more than the C'dales.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

PJ352 said:


> They aren't all that different, so I understand your confusion. It really comes down to slight differences in rider position and handling.
> 
> IIRC, the Synapse has slightly more aggressive geo than the Roubaix, which you may prefer. Still, if at all possible, I suggest getting both the Roubaix and Tarmac set up correctly (for you) and riding them back to back. Doing so may help you 'see' the differences in position and handling because (I think) their geo differs more than the C'dales.


Personally thought the Madone was a good middle ground and thought that was going to be the one until I hit the big hills. That's when I really felt the difference.


----------



## ruizl300 (Sep 29, 2011)

NJBiker72 said:


> Personally thought the Madone was a good middle ground and thought that was going to be the one until I hit the big hills. That's when I really felt the difference.


JUST trying to make it to 10


----------



## ctaborda (Nov 8, 2011)

Just got myself a Scott Speedster 2012, very good.


----------



## Sharkvictim (Oct 19, 2011)

Send some pixs asap.

Thanks,
sharkvictim


----------

